# جولة في مناجر جدة للسؤال عن أبواب الخشب



## تمهل في وداعي (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ذهبت قبل قليل لبعض مناجر الأخشاب شمال جدة للسؤال عن أنواع أبواب الخشب وتكلفتها وأحببت أن يستفيد غيري من الموضوع.
وجدت نوعين رئيسيين من الأبواب الخشب 
النوع الأول:
الباب بالكبس وتكسيته بقشرة: ويكون الباب مصنوع من عوارض خشبية (الخشب السويدي) ويتم عمل أطار خشبي وبداخله عوارض خشبية متراصة ويتم كسوتها بقشرة (زان , ماجنو , الخ) علماً بأنها قشرة رقيقة جداً قد لا يزيد سمكها عن 1 مم وتكلفة الباب الواحد حوالي 600- 800 ريال. وبحساب الامتار من 300 - 400 ريال للمتر
النوع الثاني: الأبواب المصمته
ويتم صنعها من قطعة خشب مصمته ويمكن حفر الديكورات عليها وتمتاز بجودتها مقارنة بالنوع الأول ويلاحظ ثقل وزنها حيث يصعب على الشخص الواحد رفع باب منها وتكلفتها بحسب نوع الخشب المستخدم ووجدت الانواع التالية:
- خشب سويدي مصمت بمتوسط سعر 350 ريال للمتر
- خشب ماجنو مصمت بمتوسط سعر 850 ريال للمتر
- خشب زان مصمت بمتوسط سعر 1200 ريال للمتر
- خشب (اعتقد ان اسمه) اوك او نحو ذلك بمتوسط سعر 1500 ريال للمتر
والاسعار اعلاه للمتر المربع الواحد
وطبعا الاسعار اعلاه تختلف من محل لآخر ووضعت متوسط السعر وتجدر الملاحظة أنه يوجد عدة درجات من نوع الخشب الواحد وبالتالي قد تختلف اسعاره كما أن بعض المحلات لا تشمل اسعارهم البوية وقد تصل تكلفة دهان الباب الواحد لديهم 280 ريال.
وتقبلوا اطيب تحياتي


----------



## eng.3abady (3 يوليو 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعطييك الف عاافيه ياغالي
بس ياريت تدلني على ارخص محل بنفس الجودة سواء في شمال جدة او اي مكان اهم حاجه السعر الممتاز
معقوله دي الاسعار للمتر المربع؟؟ يعني ارخص نوع يطلع 700 ريال للباب الواحد؟؟ اذا افترضنا الباب 1م×2م


----------



## تمهل في وداعي (3 يوليو 2011)

الابواب المصمتة فعلا سعرها غالي شوية بس بالامكان تنوع في الابواب يعني المدخل وابواب غرف النوم ممكن نكون مصمتة من نوع خشب ممتاز وبقية الابواب ممكن تستخدم خشب مصمت سويدي مثلا وفي مثلا ابواب مثل المخازن او دورات المياه ممكن تخليها ابواب كبس حسب الميزانية

وهذي وجهة نظر
وبالنسبة لافضل محل صعب اجاوبك عليه لان كل محل وله مميزاته وعيوبه سواء في نوع الخشب او جودته او سعره وبرضه بعض المحلات تحس المسؤول فيه يزود عليك في السعر وما ترتاح له

فافضل شي تاخذ جولة وتشوف بنفسك ولو كان معاك واحد من اصحابك يفهم في الشغلات هذي ممكن تاخذه معك وبرضه اسال معارفك اكيد راح يفيدونك في اهم شي اللي هو جودة الباب بعد فترة طويلة من الاستخدام


----------



## eng.3abady (3 يوليو 2011)

دحين الباب المصمت بأنواعه هل يكون مطلي بالورنيش او لازم بالطلب؟


----------



## albrg (15 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخوي تمهل اسعد الله جميع واقاتك والحاضرين حبيت ابين لك انواع الابواب 

النوع الاول من الابواب يسمى ابواب كبس فيه كبس ماقنو وفيه كبس ام دي اف 9م ولا 6م وتتراوح اسعاره بالمتر تقريبن 225 بدون بويه 

الباب المصمت هذا يسمى باب حشو سويدي جميع مافيه خشب سويدي وفيه قوايم سويدي وداخليه كونتر 18 م 
وتتراوح اسعار المتر 250 ريال

المقنو سعر المتر 650 ريال ويختلف انواع الماقنور فيه سبلي وفيه مرنتي وفيه افريقي وكل شكل يختلف عن الثاني وحسب نوعية الخشب 
الزان سعر المتر 850
واي استفسار عن الاخشاب انا تحت الخدمه علمن انه يوجد لدي امكانيه كامله لصناعة الابواب بجميع الانواع 

اخوكم البرق ابو فيصل


----------



## ALWAADALFETIC (21 أغسطس 2011)

اخي ابو فيصل ممكن تلفونك, عايز اعمل ابواب خشب مدخل انا جوالي 0555357598 مقيم في جدة اسمي ابو مشاري


----------



## الماس 2009 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ ابو فيصل اذا كنت في مكه ارسل عنوانك ورقم هاتفك للأهمية لو تكرمت وتقبل تحياتي ..


----------

